# ASUS built-in cam not functioning.



## jweele01 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello,

I have an ASUS N61Jv, running Windows 7 Professional 64bit (legal, pre-installed).
The built in webcam is suddenly not functioning anymore. I can't recall changing anything, so I'm not sure why this is happening. When opening the cam in skype, windows live messenger, or lifeframe3, it keeps saying that the cam is in use by another application. I've reinstalled the driver, but to no avail. I have also reinstalled the software programs. Could anyone help me out with this? Thanks for any help! 

Here's some information:

USB2.0 UVC 2M WebCam

USB\VID_13D3&PID_5122&REV_0202&MI_00


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

When was the webcam last worked? Try to perform system restore and choose a date when the webcam is working fine.


----------



## jweele01 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for your reply! It worked fine only a few days ago. I would've done a system restore but apparently my system has only been saving restore points for two days. So I haven't got anything older. The oldest doesn't fix it either.


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

A couple of things until more help comes along:

1)


> I've reinstalled the driver, but to no avail


Did you try Uninstalling your Web Cam from the Control Panel, reboot, let Win7 recognize and reinstall the drivers and see if that works?
2)The drivers that you reinstalled, are these the most updated drivers that you went and got from your WebCam company or Laptop company?

Good luck
Ray


----------



## jweele01 (Mar 19, 2011)

I did let win7 do all that, but it didn't work. It installed correctly, according to windows, but it didn't change anything. I installed the updated drivers from asus, but they gave me the same problem. So, I went back to the drivers which were originally installed (the ones that came with my laptop). After that I gave skype administrator priviledges and my cam worked for a couple of minutes. Maybe it's a UAC problem? I gave all the relevant programs admin rights (skype, virtualcam, lifeframe3) but it didn't help. 

When I'm at the skype video settings, my cam appears to be going on and off. Virtualcam always stays available.


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

Have you tried turning off your UAC?


----------



## jweele01 (Mar 19, 2011)

Afraid that didn't make a difference either.

I've made a little video that shows what it looks like in skype:

http://www.mediafire.com/?kr77b9bm7noypii


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Try to reinstall the driver, instead double clicking the driver file try to right click on it then select Run as administrator see if that will help.


----------



## tciman (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi have the same problem, i did everything, also tried to re installing the latest driver, but still my i cant use my asus built in webcam... is there any solution?


----------



## hungrywolf14 (May 5, 2011)

i also have same spec of the poser above.. but my camera in skype was upside down!??! wtf!!

i tried all replies but it seems same ... please help us


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

To the original poster (and maybe others), I saw this elsewhere and it might (hopefully) work for you:


try this 
go to C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ASUS LifeFrame3 
right click on LifeFrame go to properties 
click compatibility tab then check run this program as an administrator, click apply and OK


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

To hungrywolf14,
If you haven't solved your problem yet, you can take a look at the 2 links below, might be of some help:

http://www.justanswer.com/computer/4xt4l-camera-shows-upside-down-turn-computer.html

http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=400141

Good luck
Ray

PS: If you have solved your problem, please let us know.


----------



## hungrywolf14 (May 5, 2011)

hello! i already check that... but when im opening the webcam on my skype.. it said 
cant start the video try closingother program that might be using your webcam..
but i dont have any open applications there ^_^ what is that??


----------



## d00dTR (May 24, 2011)

I'm also facing the same problem.i'd appreciate some help.Thanks in advance.


----------



## lu827 (Jun 9, 2011)

has anyone found the answer to this? i've been trying to find a solution for days, and have had no luck!


----------

